# WIRE CAGE



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

CAN I USE WIRE CAGE.PLEASE VOTE


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it depends what you mean by wire cage. If the sides are wire and you have a plastic or metal tray on the bottom, then it's ok. As I understand, rats can get a condition called "Bumblefoot" if they are kept in cages with wire floors.


----------



## nativemic (Jan 24, 2007)

what donna said. i did not vote becuase it is a little more involved then that. what cage in peticular are you thinking abouit? maybe post a link so we can see it .


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

thank for voting i need votes peaple


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

it depends on the cage and the situation. if the bar spacing is too large then it won't work. if the cage is a hamster cage, its too small. if the cage has a wire bottom it can be dangerous. if you live in a very drafty house then acompletely wire cage may be too drafty. if that's the case i suggest a dog carrier crate as it has solid walls but still plenty of holes for ventalation and canbe separated for easy cleaning. i will vote when i can see or at least get an in depth discription of the wire cage you have in mind.


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

SEE IT AHS WIRE FLOOR BUT CAN TAKE THAT OFF.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

what size is it?


----------

